
Fast Data Project - based2
https://fd.io/
======
based2
[https://wiki.fd.io/view/VPP/What_is_VPP%3F](https://wiki.fd.io/view/VPP/What_is_VPP%3F)

src: [http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Linux-Foundation-
will...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Linux-Foundation-will-
Datentransfer-um-das-Hundertfache-beschleunigen-3102086.html)

